# Ce l'ho tolto



## Maximus99

1.Ce l'ho tolto
2.Ci ho tolto delle cose (dallo zaino)
con ripresa pronominale:
3.da lì ce l'ho tolto
L'ho sentita dire, però mi sembra strana.
È una forma corretta?
Penso che il significato sia "l'ho tolto da lì.
La particella "ci" non mi pare che possa sostituire un complemento di moto da luogo, ma solo di moto a luogo o stato in luogo:
"Ce lo metto"
"ci abito"
"Ce lo mandiamo/lo mandiamo lì"
"Ci vado"


----------



## ohbice

Con riferimento al 3 credo sia un rafforzativo e non credo sia sbagliato.
Ma di queste cose grammaticali non ne so molto, attendi pareri più consapevoli.


----------



## swindaff

Maximus99 said:


> Penso che il significato sia "l'ho tolto da lì.


Giusto.

Onestamente, pur non essendo un'esperta, la 1) mi sembra più accettabile della 2). Non mi sembrerebbero troppo strane se qualcuno le usasse in una conversazione, ma in un testo scritto non mi convincono. Bella domanda.


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> La particella "ci" non mi pare che possa sostituire un complemento di moto da luogo, ma solo di moto a luogo o stato in luogo


Infatti anche il Treccani - tra i valori di 'ci' come avverbio di luogo - cita solo  stato o moto a luogo.
CI in "La grammatica italiana"
''Ci tolgo'' non vuol dire tolgo (fuori) da/di lì, ma solo ''tolgo a noi''.
L'avverbio giusto per il moto da luogo è 'ne' : ad es. nella borsa ho messo tante cose, ma ne ho tolto il portafoglio.
Gli esempi 1,2,3 di OP a mio parere sono scorretti.


----------



## Olaszinhok

_Ce l'ho tolto_ mi suona un po' come _ce l'ho detto_, sebbene il _ce_ abbia un valore grammaticale ben diverso nei due esempî. Entrambi tuttavia sono agrammaticali, a parer mio.


----------



## lorenzos

Non so dire se la 2 sia corretta, mi pare più idiomatica:
2.Ci *Ne* ho tolto delle cose (dallo zaino)
-----
_Prima ce l'ho messo e poi ce l'ho tolto!_  
"Ce lo mandiamo/lo mandiamo lì" <-> _"Ce ne andiamo/Andiamo via da lì"_


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "Ce ne andiamo/Andiamo via da lì"


Attenzione: qui è il 'ne' che vuol dire da lì.  Il 'ce' è pronominale (andarsene).
(so che lo sai, ma mi pare che qui l'idiomatico/informale sconfini nello scorretto).


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> L'avverbio giusto per il moto da luogo è 'ne' : ad es. nella borsa ho messo tante cose, ma ne ho tolto il portafoglio.


Forse è utile precisare, con riferimento al titolo della discussione, che "ne l'ho tolto" è comunque scorretto, o almeno non in uso.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> o almeno non in uso



Hai ragione: suonerebbe estremamente antiquato.  In italiano moderno si può dire solo ''l'ho tolto da/di lì''.
L'uso del 'ne' quindi non è universale, cioè non va bene per qualunque espressione.  Anche questo può rappresentare una difficoltà per gli stranieri.


----------



## swindaff

lorenzos said:


> Non so dire se la 2 sia corretta, mi pare più idiomatica:
> 2.Ci *Ne* ho tolto delle cose (dallo zaino)
> -----
> _Prima ce l'ho messo e poi ce l'ho tolto!_
> "Ce lo mandiamo/lo mandiamo lì" <-> _"Ce ne andiamo/Andiamo via da lì"_


Più o meno sono d'accordo, ma:
Ne ho tolte di cose dallo zaino! --> 'ne' in questo caso può funzionare solo ripetendo cosa hai tolto (= le cose).



bearded said:


> L'avverbio giusto per il moto da luogo è 'ne' : ad es. nella borsa ho messo tante cose, ma ne ho tolto il portafoglio.


Ecco, io spontaneamente direi: nella borsa ho messo tante cose, ma ci ho tolto il portafogli.

Secondo me sono solo usi non standard, quindi la differenza la fa il contesto.


----------



## Olaszinhok

swindaff said:


> ma ci ho tolto il portafogli.


Non lo direi in nessun contesto, a me suona decisamente sgrammaticato.


----------



## Starless74

swindaff said:


> Ecco, io spontaneamente direi: nella borsa ho messo tante cose, ma ci ho tolto il portafogli.


Mi riallaccio a quanto già detto da bearded, e aggiungo che la soluzione più colloquiale è senza particella: "...ma ho tolto il portafogli"
poiché il "luogo" di provenienza (la borsa) è evidente anche senza il "_ne_", che perciò è necessario solo teoricamente.


----------



## swindaff

Olaszinhok said:


> Non lo direi in nessun contesto, a me suona decisamente sgrammaticato.


Forse è regionale? Non saprei. Da un lato tendo a parlare in modo piuttosto standard, dall'altro non posso escludere che in un contesto estremamente informale una formulazione come quella possa scappare, a me o al mio interlocutore.


----------



## Maximus99

lorenzos said:


> -----
> _Prima ce l'ho messo e poi ce l'ho tolto!_
> "Ce lo mandiamo/lo mandiamo lì" <-> _"Ce ne andiamo/Andiamo via da lì"_


Con "ce lo mandiamo" intendevo dire "mandiamo lui/lei/questo in quel luogo"
Non mi sembrava scorretta


----------



## ohbice

bearded said:


> Infatti anche il Treccani - tra i valori di 'ci' come avverbio di luogo - cita solo  stato o moto a luogo.


_Ce lo metto _e _ce lo tolgo _sono quindi errori, perché la lettura immediata di frasi di questo tipo non sarebbe _lo metto lì dentro _e _lo_ _tolgo da lì dentro _bensì _lo metto a noi _e _lo tolgo a noi_. Ho capito bene?


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> _Ce lo metto _e _ce lo tolgo _sono quindi errori ?


"Ce lo metto" = "Lo metto lì (dentro)" è giusto;
"Ce lo tolgo" = "Lo tolgo da lì (dentro)" è sbagliato; vuol dire soltanto: "Lo tolgo a noi" come hai scritto tu.


----------



## lemure libero

Sarebbe sbagliato anche: "...ce ne tolgo (da lì dentro)"?


----------



## swindaff

lemure libero said:


> Sarebbe sbagliato anche: "...ce ne tolgo (da lì dentro)"?


A me non suona per niente.


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> Sarebbe sbagliato anche: "...ce ne tolgo (da lì dentro)"?


Secondo me sì, sarebbe sbagliato, anzi il senso di ''ce ne tolgo'' sarebbe solo ''ne tolgo a noi'', e non ''ne tolgo da lì dentro''.
Infatti, in base alla grammatica,  il verbo ''metterci'' può significare  mettere lì/ mettere lì dentro ('ci' moto a luogo), ma 'toglierci' vuol dire solo 'togliere a noi' (non esiste 'ci' moto da luogo).
''(Ce ne metto) e ne tolgo da lì'' è la forma giusta (non si può dire ''ne ne tolgo'').

È chiaro che, per poter formare frasi corrette,  occorre prestare molta attenzione ai possibili diversi valori di 'ci' (riflessivo, riflessivo reciproco, pronominale, stato in luogo, moto a luogo) e di 'ne' (partitivo=di ciò, moto da luogo=da qui/da lì..) e scegliere oculatamente tra queste particelle. Ovviamente gli stranieri avranno problemi in questo campo che è difficile anche per noi madrelingua.


----------



## lorenzos

Maximus99 said:


> Con "ce lo mandiamo" intendevo dire "mandiamo lui/lei/questo in quel luogo"
> Non mi sembrava scorretta


No infatti, non è scorretta.
Ho fatto confusione considerando solo la particella ci e non il fatto che può essere sia avverbio che pronome, ma continuerei a pensare che espressioni comunissime come "_Ce lo metti e ce lo togli quando vuoi_" non siano agrammaticali. In verità, non sono molte le attestazioni ma qualcosa si trova, anche un proverbio lucchese di cui non so il significato (cos'è l'ellora?):
_"Ce li levo io i tordi dall'ellora!"_


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> non siano agrammaticali


Molto spesso la lingua 'colloquiale' non segue strettamente le regole della grammatica - e per questo talvolta forme non del tutto corrette possono suonare familiari all'orecchio.

Presumo che 'èllora' sia antico toscano per 'edera' (sempreché i tordi si nascondano nell'edera..).


----------



## Armodio

Lorenzos, c'è scritto nel lemma da te riportato.

Ovvero edera. Cosa significhi il motto non saprei, ma, così a sensazione, o "la districo io la situazione" o "li tengo lontani io gli importuni".
Sicuramente regional-popolare, quel _ci_ , non da prontuario di grammatica, sembra assolvere la funzione di pronome personale (generico) di 3', 6' o addirittura 5' persona: _glieli levo io/ve li levo io..._


----------



## lorenzos

Urca! Mi ero segnato il proverbio, visto nel Vocabolario lucchese e quando l'ho ricercato ho messo un collegamento senza andare a verificare... Me ne scuso.
@bearded ma a te "_Ce lo metti e ce lo togli quando vuoi_" non suona familiare? Non lo hai mai detto o ascoltato?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> a te "_Ce lo metti e ce lo togli quando vuoi_" non suona familiare? Non lo hai mai detto o ascoltato?


Certo che qualcuno lo dice. La questione è appunto il CHI usa questo tipo di costruzione. Sicuramente non un insegnante di italiano, un giornalista o un accademico. Mio nonno lo diceva, però aveva la quinta elementare.


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> "_Ce lo metti e ce lo togli quando vuoi_" n


A me solo la prima parte. Puoi metter*celo *e toglier*lo* quando vuoi (ce lo metti e lo togli quando vuoi). Come già detto più volte, con togliere non si usa la particella avverbiale _ci_.
P.S. Almeno nell'italiano _standard_ e sovraregionale.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Non lo hai mai detto o ascoltato?


Detto: non mi pare (ma non credere che io parli sempre come un libro stampato)  
Ascoltato: forse sì, ma non ho prestato attenzione.


----------



## giovannino

Scusate ma…cosa vuol dire “ce lo metti e ce lo togli quando vuoi”?
EDIT: Non scherzo. Davvero non ne conosco il significato.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giovannino said:


> Scusate ma…cosa vuol dire “ce lo metti e ce lo togli quando vuoi”?


_Il portapacchi sull'auto “ce lo metti e ce lo togli quando vuoi”_, cosa che io personalmente NON direi mai, ma è comprensibile.


----------



## giovannino

Grazie, Paul.


----------



## lemure libero

bearded said:


> ...(non esiste 'ci' moto da luogo).


Neanche "vi"?
"Mi ha stupito il tono che assumeva, _vi_ _ho colto_ tutta la sua ...", vuol dire "ho colto voi"?
Chiedo scusa se è fuori OP


----------



## Mary49

lemure libero said:


> Neanche "vi"?
> "Mi ha stupito il tono che assumeva, _vi_ _ho colto_ tutta la sua ...", vuol dire "ho colto voi"?
> Chiedo scusa se è fuori OP


Nel tuo esempio "vi" sta per "ci" = stato in luogo (figurato).


----------



## lemure libero

Capisco, esempio sbagliato (urge che io riveda i complementi); "togliervi tutti i petali" non si riferisce a "un fiore" ma, per quanto insolito,  a "voi". È così? 
Purtroppo, da nordico, mi risulta più famigliare "_toglierci _(il campanello dalla bici)", che "togliergli".
Grazie per i ragguagli


----------



## Mary49

lemure libero said:


> "togliervi tutti i petali" non si riferisce a "un fiore" ma, per quanto insolito,  a "voi". È così?


Se metti la frase intera ...Così non si capisce.


----------



## Olaszinhok

lemure libero said:


> "_toglierci _(il campanello dalla bici)", che "togliergli".


Cioè? Non capisco il senso della frase.


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> mi risulta più famigliare "_toglierci _(il campanello dalla bici)", che "togliergli".


Cioè ''togliere a noi'' anziché ''togliere a lui''...?  
   Per favore cita una frase completa.
( Faccio il 'finto tonto', basandomi solo sull'italiano standard. Tu di dove sei e che dialetto parli? Probabilmente sei influenzato dal tuo dialetto ).


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao Bearded, pensa a Bologna...  
"pensa a Bologna: se ci togli i suoi abitanti e se resta senza più nessuno, cessa di vivere." Mi chiamavano imperatore
"se ci togli la musica , rimane quasi una prosa spoglia" (Francesco Della Corte) Opuscula
"D'altronde se ci togliamo quest'ultima risorsa, san Piè di Leone resterà del tutto abbandonato." (Achille Campanile) L'inventore del cavallo
"Se ci togliamo la facile parlantina o la voce insinuante , noi davvero non sappiamo che cosa rimanga dell ' eloquenza coppiniana" (Giuseppe Allievo · 1878) Il ministro Coppino e la pedagogia
"Ma se ci togliamo le eccezioni che ti ho detto adesso" (Edoardo Sanguineti) Storie naturali
"Ed ecco la poesia, in cui, se ci togli la rima, niente v'è di vera arte." (Gazzetta letteraria - 1899) Gazzetta letteraria
"che cosa resterà dell'Anatolia se ci togliamo una Turchia Asiatica indipendente" Lega navale. Mare nostrum
"Che  cosa ci mette l'artista? Ci mette e ci leva." Minerva rassegna internazionale


----------



## Mary49

lorenzos said:


> "D'altronde se ci togliamo quest'ultima risorsa, san Piè di Leone resterà del tutto abbandonato." (Achille Campanile) L'inventore del cavallo


Questo "ci" io lo interpreto come "a noi".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "pensa a Bologna: se ci togli i suoi abitanti


Ciao Lorenzos,
come saprai, il verbo togliere si può costruire con 'a' o con 'da' (togliere qualcosa a qualcuno / togliere il pane dal cestino).
''Se togli *a* Bologna i suoi abitanti'' --> qui quel 'ci' è solo dialettale (anche emiliano) al posto di 'le'. Probabilmente è voluto.
Lo stesso vale - secondo me - per  parte degli altri esempi ('se ci togli la rima' = se le togli la rima): cioè linguaggio (volutamente)  dialettale o colloquiale.
In quella parte di esempi dove 'ci' sta più chiaramente al posto di 'ne' (moto da luogo), il colloquiale sconfina nello scorretto .
Io non dico che quelle forme non esistano, dico solo che non corrispondono alla grammatica standard.

Ci sono qui due visioni: secondo quella descrittiva, la grammatica è una cosa elastica, in quanto 'descrive' puramente e semplicemente l'uso dei parlanti o degli scriventi. E siccome anche in letteratura la fantasia degli scrittori spazia nelle espressioni più varie, non ci sono veri 'limiti',  anche in base agli esempi.  Secondo la visione prescrittiva invece, una volta fissata - per convenzione - una regola (uno 'standard'), conoscendola diventa abbastanza facile distinguere ciò che corrisponde alla regola da ciò che non corrisponde.
Come tu di sicuro ti sarai accorto, io tendo ad adottare il secondo atteggiamento (quello prescrittivo). La ragione è che in un forum linguistico, specie considerando che lo leggono anche gli stranieri, secondo me è bene definire e 'difendere' la lingua standard.

La tua tendenza, al contrario (ma non volermene), mi sembra essere quella di cercare sempre esempi che contraddicano la regola, anzi che la dimostrino inesistente.  Forse è una tua tendenza innata alla ribellione ('spirito di contraddizione')?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> La tua tendenza, al contrario (ma non volermene), mi sembra essere quella di cercare sempre esempi che contraddicano la regola, anzi che la dimostrino inesistente.


O che, come spesso accade, la confermano, visto l'esiguità di esempi che non seguono la regola, raccattati qua e la in testi obsoleti.
L'eccezione che conferma la regola.


----------



## Maximus99

bearded said:


> Secondo me sì, sarebbe sbagliato, anzi il senso di ''ce ne tolgo'' sarebbe solo ''ne tolgo a noi'', e non ''ne tolgo da lì dentro''.
> Infatti, in base alla grammatica,  il verbo ''metterci'' può significare  mettere lì/ mettere lì dentro ('ci' moto a luogo), ma 'toglierci' vuol dire solo 'togliere a noi' (non esiste 'ci' moto da luogo).
> ''(Ce ne metto) e ne tolgo da lì'' è la forma giusta (non si può dire ''ne ne tolgo'').



"Ce l'ho tolto" non potrebbe andare bene col senso di "ho tolto in quel luogo"?

Ti do un po' di contesto:
"Ieri sera mi sono intrufolato in quell'abitazione e ci ho tolto tutto"
Oppure se il ladro volesse esprimersi in modo più colloquiale:
" ci ho tolto tutto, in quella casa"

Lo stesso potrei pensare con "ce ne ho tolto"
" ho visto in questa piazza 3 cose e ce ne ho tolte 2"

Anche in forma colloquiale:
" ce ne ho tolte 3, in quella piazza"

Credi che in questi casi sarebbero giustificato grammaticalmente?
Ti chiedo di non badare troppo alla fantasia dei miei esempi, soprattutto quando ho parlato di "ladri"😜


----------



## giovannino

In italiano diremmo semplicemente “ho tolto tutto “ e “ne ho tolte tre”. Il “ci” e il “ce “ non vanno bene.


----------



## Starless74

Maximus99 said:


> "Ce l'ho tolto" non potrebbe andare bene col senso di "ho tolto in quel luogo"?


Sono esempi totalmente differenti da quelli di partenza poiché il "ci" è semplicemente il luogo (lo stato in luogo) dove si svolge l'azione,
in questo caso l'azione del togliere, ma può essere qualsiasi altra, ovviamente.
*Non* è *il luogo da cui si toglie*, oggetto dei post da #1 a #39 di questa discussione.

*Edit*: A parte ciò, "Sono andato a / mi trovavo in [luogo] e *ci* ho tolto ... "
mi pare una costruzione molto improbabile e facilmente sostituibile con una meno ambigua (es.: "...e lì ho tolto...").


----------



## Maximus99

Starless74 said:


> Sono esempi totalmente differenti da quelli di partenza poiché il "ci" è semplicemente il luogo (lo stato in luogo) dove si svolge l'azione,
> in questo caso l'azione del togliere, ma può essere qualsiasi altra, ovviamente.
> *Non* è *il luogo da cui si toglie*, oggetto dei post da #1 a #39 di questa discussione.


Si, ma si  è discusso su quanto fosse corretto "ci ho tolto", per cui, magari, pensavo che in un altro contesto sarebbe stato lecito, se non inteso come moto da luogo ma come stato in luogo, visto che "ci ho tolto" viene ritenuta una forma scorretta dal punto di vista grammaticale.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maximus99 said:


> "Ieri sera mi sono intrufolato in quell'abitazione e ci ho tolto tutto"


Mi limito a "tradurre" in italiano.
"...e ho portato via tutto". "Ci" non va bene.


----------



## Starless74

Maximus99 said:


> Si, ma si è discusso su quanto fosse corretto "ci ho tolto" per cui, magari, pensavo che in un altro contesto sarebbe stato lecito,
> se non inteso come moto da luogo ma come stato in luogo.


"Come dentista, avevo lo studio in centro. Quanti denti *ci* ho tolto!" ( *ci* = in quello studio) 
È corretto ma è uno stato in luogo più unico che raro, oltre a essere francamente bruttino e – come dicevo prima – sostituibile.
Come diceva Paul, l'eccezione che conferma la regola.

"...avevo lo studio in centro. Nel ristrutturarlo, ci ho tolto la moquette" (ci = dallo studio) 
Questa invece è proprio sbagliata grammaticalmente.


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> "Ce l'ho tolto" non potrebbe andare bene col senso di "ho tolto in quel luogo"?


Di solito no, e la ragione (secondo me) è che, parlando di luogo, dopo il verbo 'togliere' ci si aspetta  l'indicazione ''da dove'' - e ''ci'' non vuole assolutamente dire ''da lì'.


----------



## Maximus99

bearded said:


> Di solito no, e la ragione (secondo me) è che, parlando di luogo, dopo il verbo 'togliere' ci si aspetta  l'indicazione ''da dove'' - e ''ci'' non vuole assolutamente dire ''da lì'.



Chiarissimo.
In sintesi possiamo dire che "ci" come moto da luogo non va bene, anche se nel parlato non troppo sorvegliato qualcuno la potrebbe dire


----------



## lemure libero

bearded said:


> dopo il verbo 'togliere' ci si aspetta  l'indicazione ''da dove''


O come detto in precedenza "a chi/cosa"   che comunque, ho capito e intuivo, non giustifica frasi come:
"_È una bicicletta nuova, non capisco perché ci hai tolto/tu ci abbia tolto il campanello _(tu le abbia tolto il campanello)_", _
forma che non è insolito udire dove vivo, nel Veneto orientale e penso sia comprensibile al nord, ma se ho inteso non conforme, seppure in registri non standard, nel resto del Paese (in verità a me sembrava che qualche parlata meridionale la prevedesse).
Il mio quesito, male espresso nel #32, si riferisce alla forma declinata con "vi" che pure non è raro sentire:
"_Una volta separati i funghi è necessario togliervi ogni traccia di terriccio _(togliere da loro)_"._
Le frasi sono mie.


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> O come detto in precedenza "a chi..."


Forse non hai considerato la mia espressione limitativa ''parlando di luogo''. 
''A/da che cosa'' intendendolo come ''luogo figurato''.



lemure libero said:


> registri non standard



...togliervi ogni traccia di terriccio ---> standard sarebbe naturalmente _toglier*ne.*_


----------



## swindaff

lemure libero said:


> ma se ho inteso non conforme, seppure in registri non standard, nel resto del Paese (in verità a me sembrava che qualche parlata meridionale la prevedesse).


Concordo


----------



## Maximus99

Rimanendo in tema della particella "ci" come stato in luogo/moto a luogo, sarebbe giusto dire "ce ne ho 3" piuttosto che "ne ho 3"?
Lo chiedo perché l'ho sentito spesso e per non sbagliare io ho sempre detto "ne ho 3", ma a questo punto mi sorge il dubbio che non sia sbagliato.
Magari il senso sarebbe quest'altro, che a me sembra legittimo, ossia:
-Ne ho 3 lì= ce ne ho 3.

Grazie a tutti e buona serata 🙂


----------



## ohbice

Il senso non è quello, si tratta semplicemente di una ripetizione (accettata, con qualcuno che arriccia il naso)


----------



## Starless74

Maximus99 said:


> Rimanendo in tema della particella "ci" come stato in luogo/moto a luogo, sarebbe giusto dire "ce ne ho 3" piuttosto che "ne ho 3"?
> Lo chiedo perché l'ho sentito spesso e per non sbagliare io ho sempre detto "ne ho 3", ma a questo punto mi sorge il dubbio che non sia sbagliato.
> Magari il senso sarebbe quest'altro, che a me sembra legittimo, ossia:
> -Ne ho 3 lì= ce ne ho 3.


L'uso colloquiale di "_aver*ci*_" al posto di "_avere_" (in tutte le coniugazioni) è ormai più che consolidato.
Nel dubbio, fai bene a preferire: "_ne ho"; _nello scritto, anche minimamente formale, direi che devi.


----------



## lorenzos

Quante finestre hai nella tua camera da letto? *Ce ne* ho 2 (ci = nella mia camera; ne = di finestre).
_Quante rose hai messo nel vaso_? _*Ce ne* ho messe nove._


----------



## Armodio

Maximus, c'è una bella differenza tra _ce l'ho tolto _(come da titolo) e _ce l'ho messo._


----------



## Maximus99

lorenzos said:


> Quante finestre hai nella tua camera da letto? *Ce ne* ho 2 (ci = nella mia camera; ne = di finestre).
> _Quante rose hai messo nel vaso_? _*Ce ne* ho messe nove._



Era proprio quello che intendevo, ossia:
Ci locativo+ ne partitivo.

Però, appunto, il " ce ne ho" non sempre viene usato con questo significato a cui accennavo, mi sembra appunto che spesso si usi al posto di "ne ho", ossia come "ce l'ho", che non sta per " ho questo lì" ma come alternativa a " lo ho".
Spero di aver inteso ed essermi espresso bene.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Maximus99 said:


> " ce ne ho"


Hai un gatto? _Sì, ce l'ho_. Credo che nessuno direbbe, in nessun registro _sì, l'ho._ Pertanto_ sì, ce l'ho_ è la forma corrente e corretta.
Quanto al tuo esempio: Quanti gatti hai? _Ne ho tre - ce ne ho tre_. In quest'ultimo caso, il ce è di fatto un pleonasmo,  ma ampiamente usato nella lingua colloquiale sovraregionale. Certo, come ti è stato detto, in un registro formale o nello scritto sorvegliato, che non voglia riprodurre il linguaggio parlato, _ne ho tre_ è ancora la forma da preferire. Ovviamente parere personale.


> Ecco che cosa afferma il Serianni nella sua celebre grammatica su alcuni valori della particella ci:
> Ci ha valore indeterminato in numerose espressioni idiomatiche in cui, spesso combinato con altro pronome atono ( ce lo, ce la ecc.) è un semplice rinforzo semantico e fonico alle forme verbali: " ci restai male", "avercela con qualcuno", " tra e me lui ce ne corre". *In molte  frasi della lingua viva incardinate sul verbo avere, l'uso di ci può dirsi obbligatorio. A una domanda come " Hai il biglietto?" si risponde: "Sì", o " ce l'ho", non col semplice "L'ho".*


----------



## Armodio

Consiglio di cercare quattro righe a proposito dei verbi cosiddetti *procomplementari*_. _


----------

